# Priscilla's Vacation



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi guys, I finally had some days off from work and my SO and me decided to hit the road with our bikes, headed up to San Luis Potosí to see "las pozas de Sir Edward James" wich is a sureal eden garden,https://www.mexicodesconocido.com.mx/notas/1164-Edward-James-y-%5CLas-Pozas%5C really weird and beautiful place. bad news was, they didnt let us ride our bikes in there. 









then we headed up north to visit my grandma and took a morning to ride at South Padre Island, (after 8hrs of sitting in a truck it was much needed)










weather was good for a ride, foggy as hell, but at least it wasnt hot as hell










then we drove down to San Miguel de Allende in Guanajuato, and the bikes proved to be most excelent for getting to know the place and moving around. (at least early in the morning when there was very little traffic)










we rode to the very edge of town, theres quite a lot of climbing to be done










and there you have it, a one week bike trip


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, Trip... My net connection sucks and I can't either see your pics or the link provided.

Isn't Las Pozas at Xilitla?? If so, I've been there and yeah, it's surreal... awesome place.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Sorry, Trip... My net connection sucks and I can't either see your pics or the link provided.
> 
> Isn't Las Pozas at Xilitla?? If so, I've been there and yeah, it's surreal... awesome place.


spot on, its in Xilitla, the Huasteca Potosina is a really interesting place, lots of eco-turism to be done, rafting, hiking, (even some mountain biking).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm green in envy, bro!!!

Very nice trip indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Nice pictures*

Muy buenas fotos triphop.

Gracias por compartir esas fotos, nos motivan a seguir buscando nuevos lugares para rodar.

La foto de la playa con chamarra, me parece curiosa, porque por aca cuando llegamos a los destinos con playa, ya casi llegamos rodando sin camisa, listos para sambullirnos en las olas.

Saludos y que tengas muchos viajes mas en este año.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> La foto de la playa con chamarra, me parece curiosa, porque por aca cuando llegamos a los destinos con playa, ya casi llegamos rodando sin camisa, listos para sambullirnos en las olas.


En Veracruz no nos metemos ni locos al mar si no hay por lo menos 30°C 

Pero Playa Baghdad (Matamoros) y otros destinos mas al norte como Rosarito y Bahia de Kino, no dan ganas de meterse al agua en estas fechas (a menos que vengas de Rusia, Northwest Territories o Alaska :crazy


----------

